# The Witcher - das Vertrauen von Odo



## Kevin1965 (31. Dezember 2007)

Die Primärquest mit Haren Brogg (Ertrunkene erledigen) und die Primärquest mit Mikul (Ghule erledigen) , habe ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Nun bin ich bei Odo. Doch der reagiert überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich mit ihm trinke, passiert nichts. Und wenn ich ihm den Ring zeige, passiert auch nichts. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dies ein Bug ist und ich noch einmal von vorne anfangen darf.

Der Geistliche verlangt ja, dass ich das Vertrauen von allen drei Personen gewinne.

Nur weiss ich nicht, wie ich bei Odo weiterkomme?

Ach ja, da fällt mir noch was ein. Woran kann ich erkennen, dass ich auch den Siegelring vom Geistlichen habe? Ich habe nämlich im Inventar keinen Ring gefunden, der so bezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2007)

Kevin1965 am 31.12.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Primärquest mit Haren Brogg (Ertrunkene erledigen) und die Primärquest mit Mikul (Ghule erledigen) , habe ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
> 
> Nun bin ich bei Odo. Doch der reagiert überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich mit ihm trinke, passiert nichts. Und wenn ich ihm den Ring zeige, passiert auch nichts. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dies ein Bug ist und ich noch einmal von vorne anfangen darf.
> 
> ...



hast du da keinerlei gesprächsoptionen? du musst ggf. auch die bereits graue frage erneut stellen. er will von dir, dass du 2 pflanzen "tötest", in seinem garten. beim trinken feilschst du an sich nur um deinen lohn. 

 ring bekommst du vom geistlichen selbst - da steht dann auch so was wie "flammenring.." oder so. den bekommst du nach erfüllen einer aufgabe für den geistlichen, bin aber nicht mehr sicher... kann sein, dass du erst diese 5 altare anzünden musst in der nacht.


----------



## Kevin1965 (31. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 31.12.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 31.12.2007 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Altare habe ich bereits entzündet.

Ich habe nur die zwei Optionen ihn zum trinken einzuladen und ihm den Siegelring zu zeigen. Wenn ich ihn zum trinken einlade, dann wird mein Inventar nicht weniger (?) Wenn ich ihm den Ring zeige, dann reagiert er gar nicht.

Wenn ich behaupte, ich komme nicht vom Geistlichen, dann schickt er mich weg.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2007)

Kevin1965 am 31.12.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Altare habe ich bereits entzündet.
> 
> Ich habe nur die zwei Optionen ihn zum trinken einzuladen und ihm den Siegelring zu zeigen. Wenn ich ihn zum trinken einlade, dann wird mein Inventar nicht weniger (?) Wenn ich ihm den Ring zeige, dann reagiert er gar nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich behaupte, ich komme nicht vom Geistlichen, dann schickt er mich weg.


 also: der ring ist an deinr hand? müßte im inventar dann in dem slot für die hand zu sehen sein. dann "kommst du vom geistlichen" => "natürlich" => "glaub ich nich!" => ring zeigen. und dann kommt nix mehr bei dir?


vielleicht fehlt dir noch der eintrag für die equinoxe(?), das sind diese pflanzen. geh mal auf die odo-quaest im tagebuch, ob das steht "eintrag im bestierim benötigt". dann musst du dir ein buch besorgen u.a. eben über die equinoxe. manche dinge lernt man auch über die verteiltung seiner erfahrungpounkte beim levelaufstieg.


----------



## Bonez (31. Dezember 2007)

http://guides.gamepressure.com/thewitcher/guide.asp?ID=3646 gugg ma hier unter "Q1.15. Secret Garden"

Den Eternal Fire Ring musst du tragen. Und da es kein QUestgegenstand is kann man den auch verkaufen oder verlieren, afaik und dann war es das...


----------



## Kevin1965 (1. Januar 2008)

Bonez am 31.12.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> http://guides.gamepressure.com/thewitcher/guide.asp?ID=3646 gugg ma hier unter "Q1.15. Secret Garden"
> 
> Den Eternal Fire Ring musst du tragen. Und da es kein QUestgegenstand is kann man den auch verkaufen oder verlieren, afaik und dann war es das...



Ja, das war es dann wirklich. Ich glaube, ich Depp habe den wirklich verkauft. Im Inventar ist er nämlich nicht mehr.

Komisch, dass man einen so wichtigen Gegenstand verkaufen kann. Man muss doch als Programmierer daran denken, dass es auch Blöde gibt   

Dann habe ich eben einen neuen guten Vorsatz für das neue Jahr. Ich fange The Witcher noch einmal von vorne an.

Danke für eure Hilfe und ein frohes Neues.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2008)

Kevin1965 am 01.01.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 31.12.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das spiel legt doch auch viele autosaves an - hast du da kein passendes mehr?


----------



## Kevin1965 (1. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 01.01.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 01.01.2008 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nein. Da es so viele Autosaves sind,  habe ich sie immer gelöscht.
Aber nun bin ich ja schlauer.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (1. Januar 2008)

Es sind maximal 4 Autosaves die The Witcher anlegt, die weiteren Überschreibt The Witcher mit dem ältesten Autosave.

Un den Ring kannst du durchaus von einer weiteren Person erhalten, es handelt sich um eine Alte Bettlerin, die nich im Dorf des Geistlichen, sondern in dem kleinen "Dorf" unterhalb des großen Dorfes Tagsüber zu finden ist.

Die Dame redet was von nem Kranken Sohn und will für ihn den Trank "Weiße Möwe" haben (Grundbestandteil für Tränke, also kein Problem), damit dieser bis zum Tode nicht mehr zu leiden hat. Als dank erhält man den Siegelring, den du auch vom Geistlichen erhalten hast!


----------

